# This Tab is recovering......... I E



## bbally (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone else been reviewing the forum and have the thing go blank, create a message that says "due to an error on the forum this tab is being recovered?

I have not caught the illegal code call yet, but I will..........

Just wondering if it is me or if others see it.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2011)

Everything here is working just fine for me.

Posting and picture posting.

IE,Vista,wireless,ATTultra dsl.

Thanks to saying this, it will now prolly run amuck!!

  Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 23, 2011)

No I haven't had anything like that yet. It sure seem like you are having quite the time with this site now Bob.


----------



## bbally (Jan 23, 2011)

Not really, been having trouble with it for a while.  Just started documenting it to make sure someone is aware and see if others experience the same thing.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 23, 2011)

No problems whatsoever, at all, no lockups, no weird messages, no pics failing to post, nothing.. nada.. everything is working stupendously!  I should add... once I switched from IE to Google Chrome... prior to that, it all sucked!


----------



## bbally (Jan 23, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> No problems whatsoever, at all, no lockups, no weird messages, no pics failing to post, nothing.. nada.. everything is working stupendously!  I should add... once I switched from IE to Google Chrome... prior to that, it all sucked!


OK I see... second time the browser thing has come up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bob at work I have had lots of calls from folks with weird issues on lots of different sites and they almost all end up being related to IE.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Try google chrome, it's fast, it's free, just download from google. Has none of the IE issues. I've been using it for about 1 year & have had no problems.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 25, 2011)

Dang it I knew it would happen... This happened and then the site got all wacky. Cleared the cache and all that stuff and restarted. Seems ok now...

*Warning*: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in */var/www/sites/www.smokingmeatforums.com/releases/20110113204943/config/class-configurator.php* on line *140*

*Fatal error*: Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'TOP_LEVEL_CATEGORY has not been defined' in /var/www/sites/www.smokingmeatforums.com/releases/20110113204943/config/class-configurator.php:31 Stack trace: #0 /var/www/sites/www.smokingmeatforums.com/releases/20110113204943/config/class-configurator.php(26): Configurator::requireDefined('TOP_LEVEL_CATEG...') #1 /var/www/sites/www.smokingmeatforums.com/releases/20110113204943/common/common.php(92): Configurator::requireDefined(Array) #2 /var/www/sites/www.smokingmeatforums.com/releases/20110113204943/module.php(2): require_once('/var/www/sites/...') #3 {main} thrown in */var/www/sites/www.smokingmeatforums.com/releases/20110113204943/config/class-configurator.php* on line *31*


----------

